# Wage Question



## theatrehits (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi, New person here.
This is a general question concerning wage range for a production manager/technical director position in the Pacific Northwest. Job for 2 shows 10 weeks to build/manage. Is a rate of $7500 or $750 per week out of line (high) (job was initally offered at $5000 seems low for a short term, temporary, short notice job) I found an advertisement for this same position two years ago at a rate of "mid to high $40,000 annually, which would mean $865-$1000+ per week. It would seem to me that $20/hr $800/week is not unreasonable for skilled craftsperson/management but I am unshure of what the going rates are today. Not looking at summer stock/ intern rates. Some history about me, I have BA Tech. Theatre and 1yr of my MFA Scenic Design followed by 5 years in positions as shop foreman/ technical director/ theatre manager/ scenic and lighting designer/ and instructor. All of that was about 20 years ago, and I have had 2 other careers since then. Wages "then" (1990) at more entry level yet full time theatre for technical director was in the $250-$400/wk range- 9 month season. I do not currently have access to Artsearch or other publications (just the mighty web). Not really looking for info concerning my qualifications or specific rate of pay for me given my stale experience. Just looking for any general information on what a similar position should pay or more importantly what the current going rates are.
Thanks for any information you could provide.


----------



## zmb (Apr 7, 2013)

$15/hr for a school district theater technician, but no guarantee of hours you will work per month. I would guess someone in a management role would be making more while having regular hours.


----------



## porkchop (Apr 8, 2013)

To be blatantly honest if, if this is the kind of professional theatre where employees are career stagehands and talented craftsmen working full time in the theatre I would expect to make around that as a stagehand. A PM/TD I would expect to make more than that. That may not be the type of theatre we're talking about, but there's my 2 cents.


----------



## theatrehits (Apr 8, 2013)

zmb and porkchop, Thanks for the input. its greatly appreciated. I did some quick preliminary calculations based on initial interview and information provided about the current production calender. I estimate the job to entail about 53+ working days or about 488 hours. Enlightening when you break it down.


----------



## techieman33 (Apr 8, 2013)

So basically $10 an hour, which is what unskilled stage hands make around here.


----------



## chausman (Apr 8, 2013)

techieman33 said:


> So basically $10 an hour, which is what unskilled stage hands make around here.



That's what I'm paid for outside events here.


----------



## Van (Apr 8, 2013)

TD, Demand $30/hr. Settle for $25.


----------



## Footer (Apr 8, 2013)

What is the job worth to you? What is the client will to pay? And... do both of those line up? Comps are great, but if you need work, you need work. Considering this is short notice work, then odds are you need the work. I always have a "day rate" in the back of my mind. Be it for pushing boxes or running a day. Either way, I still have to make it worth my time. The issue you run into with salary gigs is your time to them is worthless after you get paid, so you have to factor that in. If it is a good gig that could get me some connections, then I will take it at a lower rate if need be. If the show is going to be a grind and I'm in it just for the cash, I go after a much higher rate or don't take the gig. If benefits are included a whole other set of standards comes into play. Only you can answer the question of how much a gig is worth.

Also, since you left the world, there has been an huge influx of college grads looking for work... and they will work for cheap. So, be aware if you ask for more there is probably someone else waiting in the wings. Not saying you should work for nothing, but, these are the realities of our world.


----------



## JChenault (Apr 8, 2013)

We recently hired someone to work as a Master Elec at a community theatre in Tacome. The rate is $300 per show for about three days work.


----------



## theatrehits (Apr 9, 2013)

Sage advice from all. Thank you. One consideration that is of importance to me (and one of the reasons I posted) is to guard against undercutting the going wages which has been a prevalent problem in my current profession (photography) making it even harder to make a living. The pay for this potential job would have to be at least equal to my current income or it would not be worth taking on. There is hope that it might develop into a permanent position. Although I am a strong believer in enjoying your work, with age I have become a stronger believer in "work to live, not live to work." John C. Spent much of my life in Tacoma area. I was the TD at TAG (old building) many many years ago, lived in GH/KP for 23 years. Much of my current work is still in the area. Nice to meet you.
To all, I look forward to reading more of the site and learning from you all, and contributing if possible.


----------



## Van (Apr 9, 2013)

theatrehits said:


> ....I was the TD at TAG (old building) many many years ago, lived in GH/KP for 23 years. Much of my current work is still in the area. Nice to meet you.
> To all, I look forward to reading more of the site and learning from you all, and contributing if possible.



Did you work with P. Patton ?


----------



## theatrehits (Apr 9, 2013)

Patrick?? sorry not positive about last name (sorry 24 years ago--ouch) Yes 1 season? I worked with him. He was ME and LD. He left to be a truck driver I think, for my final season there. I think he had been there for quite sometime before me. Sorry to say I don't think he liked me all that much as I was a newcomer and was "promoted" to TD shortly after I started there (out of necessity to save my job, budget problems - anyone here ever hear of those??) Did he return to theatre??

OK Strike all that. Youre talking about the Artistic Director that took over at the new facility some 8 years after my time with TAG.


----------



## Van (Apr 12, 2013)

theatrehits said:


> ......OK Strike all that. Youre talking about the Artistic Director that took over at the new facility some 8 years after my time with TAG.



Yes Pat Patton, Former PM for OSF and PM and director and Man about town...... I just saw the TAG and figured you might know him.


----------

